# 开放一个房间供大家学习



## Yangtzepineapple

[Translation: 开放一个房间供大家学习]
Can I say

Open a room for studying.

但是这个open a room容易被理解为酒店开房，如何区分呢？是不是酒店开房说成是deserve a room.

谢谢！


----------



## albert_laosong

I don't think it's idiomatic to say in real life "open a room", unless it's on the internet and maybe you can say open a (virtual) chat room.
I think maybe you can say "make one room available to everyone for study".

I think there is not a fixed expression in English for 酒店开房，per context you can say something like book a room, reserve a room or get a room in a hotel.


----------



## yuechu

I agree with what Albert_laosong said above.


----------



## SuperXW

一直强调语境。我猜，如果在场者都知道的情况是the rooms are closed，你说open a room for... 未尝不可。


----------



## albert_laosong

SuperXW said:


> 一直强调语境。我猜，如果在场者都知道的情况是the rooms are closed，你说open a room for... 未尝不可。


open a room just sounds unnatural to me, we can say open the door to a room, but open a room just sounds weird, I'm not sure though, I'm getting a little confused.

Maybe *Yuechu* can help here.

one context is that when a room is closed, can we tell others to "open that room"? and can we say "unlock that room"? or we can only say "open that door, or unlock that door"? 
it's natural to say open a door, a gate, a window, a closet, a book etc, but open a room sounds weird, if opening a room is indeed not ok, are there any other things that can't be opened? . opening a car also sounds weird, but seems buildings can be opened, and even streets can be opened, but I think opening here is more the opposite of not allowing to enter, instead of locking sth.
The janitor opens the building [=unlocks the doors of the building] at 7 o'clock.看门人7点打开楼门。
The city only opened (up) this street to cars five years ago.这座城市直到五年前才开放了这条街道，允许车辆通过。
another similar context is that we are looking at many locked rooms, can we tell some guy: could you open a room for us?
finally getting a room in a hotel, is it possible we say open a room in a hotel? I got a few results containing "open a hotel room" using search engine, but not many, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Skatinginbc

You may open a car (打開車, 把車打開) through 車門, 車窗，後車箱，or 其他通道。 You may open a car with a coat hanger.

A hotel manager may open up (= make available) a room for a drug addict.       
A college may open up a room for students to use on weekends for private parties.
A pub owner may open up a room for paying guests and call it an inn.

And certainly a school may open up a room for students to study in.


----------



## albert_laosong

Skatinginbc said:


> You may open a car (打開車, 把車打開) through 車門, 車窗，後車箱，or 其他通道。 You may open a car with a coat hanger.


In Chinese we can say below, but is it ok to say "open the car/truck" in all these situations or only part of them?

对面失控的卡车撞了过来，他反应很快，打开车（门）迅速跳了出去。
他站在路旁，旁边停了一辆豪车，他看到我过来，就打开车（门）让我进去。
警察对涉嫌酒驾的轿车司机说：“把车（门）打开/打开车（门）, 下来接受检查”。
警察对涉嫌超载的卡车司机说：“把车（门）打开/打开车（门）, 接受检查”。
如果把遥控钥匙丢了，还可以用机械钥匙把车打开。



Skatinginbc said:


> A hotel manager may open up (= make available) a room for a drug addict.
> A college may open up a room for students to use on weekends for private parties.
> A pub owner may open up a room for paying guests and call it an inn.
> And certainly a school may open up a room for students to study in.


Yes, open up should be the best answer for the question in the original post. 
Is it possible that "open up" can be replaced with "open" in your samples above?  

Just found some more sample sentences with open up in the dictionary, have seen them before, just forgot all about them  
This is the police! Open up!我们是警察！开门！
I open up the store for the day at around 8.30. 我的店每天早上大约 8:30 开门。
The caretaker opens up the school every morning at seven.
What time in the morning do you typically open up?
My office building opens up at 7 AM.
I hear there's a new movie theater opening up across town.


----------



## Skatinginbc

albert_laosong said:


> 打开车（门）


你的「打開車(門)」的「(門)」, 讓我覺得你好像沒懂我的意思。 說 open the car, 就是不限於「門」，不強調「門」。 譬如，叫女兒等在車裡，"Don't open the car for any stranger."  意思是不僅車門，連窗戶也別打開，以免讓歹徒進入車裡。 車鎖落在車裡，沒法進入，你攔下一位路過警員，請他 open the car for you. 你強調的是 gaining entry (讓你能進入), 使它 accessible, 而不是開「門」。 「門」不是重點。


albert_laosong said:


> Is it possible that "open up" can be replaced with "open" in your samples above?


Possible.  但可能見仁見智，接受度或許與地域有關，不如 open up 清晰，能廣泛被接受。


----------



## albert_laosong

Skatinginbc said:


> 你的「打開車(門)」的「(門)」, 讓我覺得你好像沒懂我的意思。 說 open the car, 就是不限於「門」，不強調「門」。 譬如，叫女兒等在車裡，"Don't open the car for any stranger."  意思是不僅車門，連窗戶也別打開，以免讓歹徒進入車裡。 車鎖落在車裡，沒法進入，你攔下一位路過警員，請他 open the car for you. 你強調的是 gaing entry (讓你能進入), 使它 accessible, 而不是開「門」。 「門」不是重點。
> 
> Possible.  有人會那麼說，但接受度可能與地方有關，不如 open up 清晰，能廣泛被接受。


打开车（门），门加括号，是为了显示在这个情景下，如果用中文的话，加门或不加门都可以，但是在英文中，当谈论的是room或car的时候，似乎open一般是和door/window连用，而不是和room或car本身连用。对于car的话，似乎有连用的情况，但好像都是一些specific的场景，例如你所说的“你強調的是 gaing entry (讓你能進入), 使它 accessible”，而并非任何时候都能用，我不太清楚的就是这块儿。例如中文会说：我出了店门，打开车，一溜烟开跑了。而英文：I walked out of the store, opened the car, got in and drove off hurriedly. 这里的open the car就感觉不对。


----------



## Skatinginbc

同理，要使用圖書館會議室，你可以找櫃檯，讓館員 open the room for you.  旅館服務生也可能會帶你到客房或旅館會議室 open the room for you.  他們除了解鎖，也可能會做短短幾分鐘的清理或簡介。 總之，這概念強調的是使房間能被進入(accessible)使用(available for use).


----------



## albert_laosong

是的，我就是感觉当在某种特定语境下，open a/the room可能也是对的，但就是想不起来一个合适的例子。


----------



## Skatinginbc

幾個實際例子以供參考：

San Francisco State University：
For reservations in LIB 221, 222, or 244, stop by Library 220 fifteen minutes before your event is scheduled to begin to have someone open the room for you and help you set up if necessary. 

Queens College Libraries：
If you have reserved one of the rooms, at the time of your reservation go to the circulation desk for access. A staff member will open the room for you. 

Utrecht University Library：
Please go to the service desk on the first floor before using the Booth Hall. A staff member will open the room for you and explain the use of the equipment.


----------



## albert_laosong

Skatinginbc said:


> 幾個實際例子以供參考：
> 
> San Francisco State University：
> For reservations in LIB 221, 222, or 244, stop by Library 220 fifteen minutes before your event is scheduled to begin to have someone open the room for you and help you set up if necessary.
> 
> Queens College Libraries：
> If you have reserved one of the rooms, at the time of your reservation go to the circulation desk for access. A staff member will open the room for you.
> 
> Utrecht University Library：
> Please go to the service desk on the first floor before using the Booth Hall. A staff member will open the room for you and explain the use of the equipment.


Thank you very much for the samples, Skatinginbc.


----------



## yuechu

At first, I thought that "open a room" and "open a car" were not possible or common, but after looking at Skatinginbc's examples, I realize they are definitely used sometimes!


----------



## Yangtzepineapple

Thank you all. After looking at your examples, I think “open up a room” is more frequent than “open a room”. Apart from that, I think “打开车” means “打开车门” in Most cases. So the translation should be “open the car door (specific part)” unless there is another context.


----------

